# New Contract Need Assitance in Pricing



## sellerslawncare (Nov 9, 2013)

I have been offered the following contract. Priced per event. Your thoughts and advice will be appreciated. Please keep in mind we are out of mid Virginia. 
Per Event- 328,000 Sq Ft
2"-4"
4.1"-6"
6.1"-9"
9.1"-12"
12.1"-15"
Over 15"

Also need help with Salt Pricing.

Equipment used:
F250- 7'6" Standard Duty Boss
F250- 8'6" Western Prodigy


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

where is the snow getting piled? Hate to say it, but I dont think you should do this job, it's too big for 2 3/4 ton pick ups.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Since your there,don't you get more ice then snow?


----------



## sellerslawncare (Nov 9, 2013)

BC Handyman - Snow can be piled along any curb. Nothing near structures or light poles. 

Grandview - We get some ice. Depends where the storms come from. Our average storm is 4"-6" depth. 

Let me know your opinions. Id like to see if it were worth my time or not. Thanks again.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/hvo/4168182582.html

2"-4".......$425

4.1"-6".....$525

6.1"-9"......$700

9.1"-12"......$900

12.1"-15".......$1050

Over 15".........$1200

Salt $250 and the cost of materials.


----------



## Pool&Plow (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd figure how long it would take me to plow a 2-4" storm, figure my fuel costs etc. and then add what I wanted to make on top of that. No way I'd touch that for less than $650 per push. I think 2 pickups is a little under equipped for a lot that size too. Be that as it may, $650 for 2-4" and $250 more for every increment above that, there's a lot of asphalt to clear. As far as salting it depends if you're using bulk you store, or if you're buying it per load from someone else. I think $300 plus material isn't a bad starting point.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buswell Forest;1663969 said:


> http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/hvo/4168182582.html
> 
> 2"-4".......$425
> 
> ...


Anything over 2 inches there they close the city down,so he'll have a week to clear it out.

Over 15" it would like like this.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1663969 said:


> http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/hvo/4168182582.html
> 
> 2"-4".......$425
> 
> ...


How did you come up with these numbers? Seems awful low to me. I ask, because in another thread you were pretty steadfast that an acre is worth $200. Now in this thread an acre is only worth $56.

You seem to be pretty anxious to throw out numbers for these guys not having any idea what their costs are. I would venture to guess the "going rate" is much higher in VA where they experience much less snowfall than MI (where you assumed 200/acre).


----------



## sellerslawncare (Nov 9, 2013)

Another question, Is a loader a must have for a job like this. Also what kind of time would we have in a lot this size as I am new to a lot this size.


----------



## Pool&Plow (Sep 17, 2013)

sellerslawncare;1664034 said:


> Another question, Is a loader a must have for a job like this. Also what kind of time would we have in a lot this size as I am new to a lot this size.


IMO, Yes! I figure that if you can put the snow in a few designated areas and not all into one spot, one good size loader with a 14' pusher and one pickup with the prodigy could have that lot knocked out in about 5 hours from first drop of the blade to completely cleaned up and salted. Timing of the storm would have a huge factor in that timeframe though. It's also a little hard to figure it exactly with just looking at the picture. I think my pricing was a little soft too. How many pushes per year do you get? What's your hourly truck rate?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

sellerslawncare;1664034 said:


> Another question, Is a loader a must have for a job like this. Also what kind of time would we have in a lot this size as I am new to a lot this size.


Yes loader would be nice. But You could do it with out just need more trucks with wider plows then your 7.6 and 8.6 plow 
You need few Wideouts or 9.6 Vplows with wings

I say time frame 4-5 hrs with your setup in a 2'' snow


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Longae29;1664021 said:


> How did you come up with these numbers? Seems awful low to me. I ask, because in another thread you were pretty steadfast that an acre is worth $200. Now in this thread an acre is only worth $56.
> 
> You seem to be pretty anxious to throw out numbers for these guys not having any idea what their costs are. I would venture to guess the "going rate" is much higher in VA where they experience much less snowfall than MI (where you assumed 200/acre).


In most large lot threads I get told I am WAAAAAAAAYYYYYY to high.
So I take a stab and guess lower...only to be told I am Waaaaaaaayyyyy too low. And, I get flack for offering a guess where a guess / opinion was asked for.

Guess I will just leave this site to you experts.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well before you post roll these.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Longae29;1664021 said:


> How did you come up with these numbers? Seems awful low to me. I ask, because in another thread you were pretty steadfast that an acre is worth $200. Now in this thread an acre is only worth $56.
> 
> You seem to be pretty anxious to throw out numbers for these guys not having any idea what their costs are. I would venture to guess the "going rate" is much higher in VA where they experience much less snowfall than MI (where you assumed 200/acre).


You have to remember he can do a acre in "a few minuets" 
He is all over the place with advice and prices. Not sure how he understands other's costs and locality, maybe he is Wile E Coyote.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

REAPER;1664170 said:


> You have to remember he can do a acre in "a few minuets"
> He is all over the place with advice and prices. Not sure how he understands other's costs and locality, maybe he is Wile E Coyote.


Yeah...none of us can be right all the time


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

7 1/2 acres 
2 trucks _COULD_ do it but a good plan would have to be in place. I have done that many acres by myself at times but not to often and it takes a long time using 1 truck.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

sellerslawncare;1663906 said:


> I have been offered the following contract. Priced per event. Your thoughts and advice will be appreciated. Please keep in mind we are out of mid Virginia.
> Per Event- 328,000 Sq Ft
> 2"-4"
> 4.1"-6"
> ...


Well on your salt you didn't list What type of spreader you use and what kind of salt bag salt or bulk


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

REAPER;1664175 said:


> 7 1/2 acres
> 2 trucks _COULD_ do it but a good plan would have to be in place. I have done that many acres by myself at times but not to often and it takes a long time using 1 truck.


Just an FYI, if you're going to insult me, at least quote me and not someone else.



Brian Young;1663049 said:


> I'd have to agree. I was thinking somewhere in the neighborhood of maybe 50 bucks per acre and about 2500 to salt everything, so 5750.00 every time. A truck alone with even just a 8ft blade can do an acre in just a few minutes.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Buswell Forest;1664186 said:


> Just an FYI, if you're going to insult me, at least quote me and not someone else.


You'll know when I insult you. I have yet to do so.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe you were insulting the other guy.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1664163 said:


> In most large lot threads I get told I am WAAAAAAAAYYYYYY to high.
> So I take a stab and guess lower...only to be told I am Waaaaaaaayyyyy too low. And, I get flack for offering a guess where a guess / opinion was asked for.
> 
> Guess I will just leave this site to you experts.


Not saying you can't or shouldn't post, but you need to stop and think about what you're telling people in the price they should charge. Quoting work isn't guesswork. Its about knowing your capabilities the customers expectations production rates for different equipment and lot types each an individual companys costs translated to hours and finally where that hourly cost fits into the local markets pricing which varies greatly from one area of the country to another.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Why bother asking if nobody can know but the guy asking?


----------

